# New Bullet for 3006 Marlin XL7 load work



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

*GS Custom 150gr HV*









I will be loading the GS Custom 150gr HV for my 3006 Marlin. I have loaded this bullet in my Weatherby Mark V 30-06 and reached 3154fps with a 24" barrel and very accurate with the most accurate load moving 3120fps. With RL-17 I should with my a 22" barrel reach just at 3100fps. With W760 and possibly Ramshot Hunter I will get 3020fps to 3050fps. The driving bands really make this possible and I have experienced the above mention velocities without going over max due to the GS Custom HV bullet's driving bands. Also, not only are they accurate but very effective on game and better than the TSX or TTSX after using both the GS HV and the Barnes TSX (and TTSX at the end) for a 4 year period from 2006-2010 (also the TTSX into 2011) on hunts with 4 different calibers, ending my field tests with these bullets in 2011.

At that time I had to purchase the GS HV bullets from South Africa and then through a second party (making them hard to come by and shipping was a killer) at the time, but are now produced for the US market right here in the USA in their new manufacturing facility in Indiana. Will be interesting to see how they shoot in my Marlin XL7 30-06 and if accurate I will use them some this coming fall, because I do know how well they perform terminally from past experience.

I am not giving up my cup core or bonded bullets, that you all know I like so much. The standard and traditional bullets have a spot to fill and do very well terminally, but I also am very impressed with what I have seen the GS HV Custom bullet do terminally. Anyway, it will be fun developing loads, sharing the data and results with you all and using them on my up coming hunts. I love to find ways to have fun when it comes to developing loads, shooting and testing them on my hunts.

*Looking at Saturday morning to test four powders with the GS 150gr HV. *

Cartridge on top of rifle is my 180gr Ballistic Tip load 









I know some might complain about the cost of the bullets saying they can do what the GS does with their standard bullets and for much less. Well you can't do what this bullet does no matter how you want to slice it with standard bullets when it comes to exceptional velocity you get for the cartridge used. You all know how much I like standard bullets and the range of bullets I have tried on hunts and in culling events I have been invited to take part in. Anyway, the bullet is the cheapest thing about your hunt so why cut corners? That is why I have in the past spent the money on North Fork bullets for some hunts.

I have seen a GS 150gr HV out of a Ruger Hawkeye 30-06 at 3055fps at muzzle go from a frontal shot in the chest of a bull elk at 60yds and exit the back side of his right rear ham and he folded up and clasped in his tracks. Both me and my hunting buddy (who made the shot) were totally surprised, and just stood there looking at each other for a moment. When the elk was dressed the bullet's wound channel was not only impressive but it travel in a perfectly straight line (no major bone was hit on this shot just barely missed the large leg bone in the back leg).

He and I were both sold on the GS HV from that day on, just could not get them without a lot of trouble so in 2010 I stopped trying to get them. I would take it any day over the TSX which I have never been that impressed with though many are. Anyway, since I now can get a hold of them much easier and with less shipping difficulty, I will be back to testing them at the range and on game this coming year. 

Link to GS Custom Bullets USA: http://www.gscustomusa.com/products.html


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

always look forward to your posts... thanks


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Your welcome, just having as much fun as I can with what I love to do.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

*I have not been able to get to the range yet due to weather and work, but hopefully this coming week to see how my loads do in the Marlin XL7.*


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sasha and Abby said:


> always look forward to your posts... thanks


Same here. It's like getting an extra article in Shooting Times. :thumb:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

*To day went exceptionally well. Tested the 150gr GS HV Custom bullet with four powders in my Marlin XL7 30/06 22" barrel (all loads just under max). 
*
*RL-17* = 3076fps average .998" group (ES and DV not low enough)

*W760* = 3045fps average 1.211" group (ES and DV not low enough)

*IMR4350* = 2923 average .868" group (velocity to low, ES-23 and DV-11)

*H4895* = 3055fps .564" group (very good velcity and outstanding ES-7 and DV-4)

*Top velocity of the day was 3086fps RL-17*









*Most accurate group today was IMR4895 at .564" moving 3058fps, 3051fps, 3058fps with average at 3055fps Extreme Spread 7 and Deviation 4* 









*Ballistics for my LR Duplex in my Leupold FX II 6x36mm scope is as follows:*


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

*NOTE: *HV bullets are therefore designed to start mushrooming reliably from much lower speeds than most other premium bullets, typically from around 1000fps. Two to four centimeters of penetration is all that is required to fully expand an HV bullet.

Muzzle 3055fps engery 3108.4

100yds 2804.8fps engery 2620.1

250yds zero 2454.5 engery 2006.5

400yds 2130.4fps engery 1511.6

500yds 1928.7 engery 1238.9


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Thanks... our own "Shooting Times" writer... Same for you Plainsman... you give great reports too.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Let me back up for a moment and cover a unique aspect of the GS HV. Now it has been proven that a flat meplat on the front of a bullet creates a much larger wound channel not allowing it to shrink back due to its cavitation aspects and does not close up as much as a meplat that has a rounded shape like a mushroomed bullet. It has been proven that a high velocity flat fronted cylinder shape will leave a larger primary wound channel than a slower, double caliber mushroom. HV bullets are therefore designed to start mushrooming reliably from much lower speeds than most other premium bullets, typically from around 1000fps. Two to four centimeters of penetration is all that is required to fully expand an HV bullet.

At higher speeds, HV bullets will lose the petals entirely (after they initial open up all the way coming off at 2600fps or above), shedding 12% to 15% of weight and presenting a flat cylinder shape to the direction of movement. The HV concept thus offers, at worst, a good double caliber mushroom, with extremely high retention and, at best, a high speed cylinder shape for dramatic primary wound trauma. Now you consider that the driving bands given my 30-06 with the 150gr HV much higher velocities than the standard 150gr can be driven out of a 22" barrel (at 100yds still doing over 2800fps) meaning that after a little penetration the petals come off for me all the way out to 185yds giving me a dangerous game bullet that creates a larger wound channel than a double expanded muchroomed bullet. Also, past 185yds I retain over 2,000 pounds of energy out to 245yds and on top of that if the animal is say 190yds and beyond my HV will begin to open up at 1000fps and I am still doing 1158fps at 1,000 yds.

Now all that I have mentioned is the reason the GS HV will kill better and perform better than the TSX or TTSX at any given range in the same cartridge. With the GS HV you get some of the best of both worlds.


----------

